# Honeycomb Tatia (Centromochlus perugiae)



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Have any of you kept these guys before? I saw them at the LFS the other day and thought they were a neat fish to look at and now I am researching them. Not because I plan on adding them to my tank I just want to know about them because I have never seen them. They are not in our profile section. Here is a picture for those of you that have not seen them before:


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I have three in my 115g that I've had for a couple years, and it is the fish in my avatar. This species is included in the fish profiles (yes, this species is there, always use the scientific name to search as common names as in this case can vary and we can only use one), I can't say much more than what I wrote in the profile Amanda. But if you have questions after reading that, let me know. Centromochlus perugiae.

Byron.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh ok Byron thank you. I did not think to look under the scientific name.


----------

